# Gas dryer or electric



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I was brought up with electric appliances, but when I met my wife who was raised with gas appliances is when I converted. The gas is cheaper we now have a gas stove, gas dryer. and my wife uses the dryer twice a day five day a week and the stove the same. and my gas bill is between 15.00-18.00 per month. it dries faster and boil es water faster. Hope this help with making your decision. BOB.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Some people are afraid of NG and I never had gas before I bought my current house. Now I prefer NG.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

We had a NG clothes dryer and switched to electric for several reasons.

1) Our dryer had developed a gas leak that could be smelled throughout the house. The technician from our supplier came over, located it, and red tagged it therefore shutting it down until it was fixed. Luckily he said it was not enough of a leakage to be dangerous, but with a newborn on the way I did not want to chance another, possibly more dangerous one it in the future.

2) From an environmental perspective, NG is a fossil fuel that cannot be replaced and it does add pollution even though it is a very clean burning fossil fuel. We went electric because we purchase some wind and hydro power through our supplier, so at least some of our electricity is renewable and therefore more environmentally concious.

3) From a cost perspective it is about the same to use electric or gas for us. This will depend on your local rates of NG and electric. This I believe is true also because we purchased a HE Front Load washer that uses only 16 gallons of water and the clothes are spun so fast they are practically dry when we put them into the dryer, so the dryer does not have to work as long.

So I guess the choice is more a perosonal one that has several different perspectives.


----------



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

buletbob said:


> and my gas bill is between 15.00-18.00 per month.


 
Is that a typo? I'm also on Long Island and have a gas dryer and oven. My gas bill in the summer is about $75/month and in the winter is about $150/month.

Even when I lived in Tucson, Arizona in 2000 with just a gas oven, my bill was still about $20/month (8 years ago!)


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Bought a new washer and dryer just over a year ago (HE LG appliances - may want to consider from Sears) very nice units.

The gas unit was like $60 more than the electric but from my research, indications were that it would pay for itself in most areas. Depends on your local rates.

Do you have one type of connection already or nothing at all? Another consideration would be the expenses of either installing/adding electrical vs. gas lines. Something else to consider too.

Best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

RammsteinNicCage said:


> Is that a typo? I'm also on Long Island and have a gas dryer and oven. My gas bill in the summer is about $75/month and in the winter is about $150/month.
> 
> Even when I lived in Tucson, Arizona in 2000 with just a gas oven, my bill was still about $20/month (8 years ago!)


Why would your gas bill double in the winter? Just on cooking and dryer?
Don't get me wrong I prefer electric dryers, and cooking although we do have a gas stove/oven now.

Gary


----------



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, I have gas heat, too.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

RammsteinNicCage said:


> Is that a typo? I'm also on Long Island and have a gas dryer and oven. My gas bill in the summer is about $75/month and in the winter is about $150/month.
> 
> Even when I lived in Tucson, Arizona in 2000 with just a gas oven, my bill was still about $20/month (8 years ago!)


No. it is correct. we don,t use the oven just the stove, and the dryer. BOB.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

For gas, you need to know the unit cost of fuel by Btu (British thermal unit) or therm. (1 therm = 100,000 Btu)

365 X 41045/EF X Fuel Cost (Btu) = estimated annual cost of operation

OR

365 X 0.4105/EF X Fuel Cost (therm) = estimated annual cost of operation

Example: A natural gas water heater with an EF of .57 and a fuel cost of $0.00000619/Btu

365 X 41045/.57 X $0.00000619 = $163

For electric water you need to know or convert the unit cost of electricity by kilowatt-hour (kWh).

365 X 12.03/EF X Electricity Cost by kWh = estimated annual cost of operation

Example: A heat pump water heater with an EF of 2.0 and a electricity cost of $0.0842/kWh

365 X 12.03/2.0 X $0.0842 = $185


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gas, its cheaper and gentler on your clothes.:thumbsup:


----------

